# Neolamprologus leleupi tankmates



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok.. I have a pair of Neolamprologus leleupi that have been breeding like crazy in a 115 (5ft); with 11 fronts(3-6"), some small cats, and now one adult Neolamprologus leleupi. The parents of course have killed two other adult leleupi (in the past year) and are working on a third who is hiding in the plants.. I am going to remove the picked on leleupi and put it in a 20long by itself, however I also have to move my Fronts out of my 115 and into a 300 breeding colony by themselves.

What should I put (restock) in the 115 with the parents and the multi cats?? I know I have to keep the male leleupi busy so that he does not kill the female..What do you suggest? Maybe some mild but busy, Haps?? Dolphin maybe???


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Stick with Tanganyika... you'll be fine!

But, you do need some rather hearty Tangs to handle breeding leleupi. I suggest that any fish you get be adults, and that they are given a fair chance by doing a major aquascaping change when they are introduced. If possible, remove the male leleupi for a day or two when the newbies come in so that he has a bit more of a challenge.

First choices for good tank mates:

Jumbo cyprichromis. Get a school of 12-20 cyps

Julidochromis marlieri or regani. Get a breeding pair or start with 5 adults to get a pair

Altolamprologus spp. Get a breeding pair or start with 5 adults to get a pair

Eretmodus cyanostictus. Get 5 WC adults and pair them up. Beware dietary requirements

Young brichardi complex. It's a big enough tank to house these guys, and I doubt they'd overtake breeding leleupi

Avoid shellies, and ask someone else about the sandsifters (xenos, enants, etc) to see how they would do with breeding leleupi. I suspect that you could fit in 2 more breeding species into that tank...

HTH! :fish: :fish:


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

Should I pick one of the combinations that you picked; or several.. I was going to add alot of rock to the 115..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

At the end of his post, I think Triscuit says "two more" species.


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

I will start looking!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Triscuit, you meant the Leleupi's plus two more species from the list you provided right? For a total of 3 species?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yep, in general, 2 more species could fit, but let's talk about that a bit more:

If you go with a brichardi complex (daffodil, mustax, marunguensis, etc) I suggest sticking with just them and the leleupi.

If you choose a school of cyps, then another rock dweller would be fine.

Fitting in three rock dwellers can be tricky, particularly if one of them is leleupi. So, if you pick julies and don't want cyps, then perhaps gobies would be a good third: they do not claim territory but are pugnacious enough to hold their own.


----------

